# Intuitive Full OLL - An Intuitive Case by Case breakdown - All 57 Cases



## Caleb Miller (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello again everyone!

A few weeks ago I finished another series that covers all of the OLL cases. When I was learning Full OLL, I was having problems finding videos or instructions that discussed what the pieces on the cube were doing as opposed to memorizing a bunch of algorithms. I don't like the idea of learning a bunch of algs and would rather know what the cube is doing, so I made this series to try to explain in more detail what you are actually doing for each case. 

This series (I call it Intuitive OLL) covers every OLL case broken into the sections defined in the speed solving wiki (knight move cases, L shapes, etc) as well as a few additional groups I thought would be helpful to learn (like all the Sune derivations, the T1 cases, etc). I put the videos in the order in which I think make them easiest to learn, as some cases are derivations and combinations of other cases. The goal of this series is to teach Full OLL completely Intuitively so that you understand what the OLL case is doing instead of just knowing an alg.

Each video breaks down the following for each case:
1. How to recognize the case
2. How to solve the case intuitively (in rare instances I will include an alg in the video)
3. How to execute the case efficiently via finger movements, positioning, and move cancellation
4. A quick at-speed example of it. Remember, I am not a 10 second solver, so they are just at normal human speeds 
5. Any valid alternative solutions to the case. 

Most cases have 2-3 solutions I cover. One is typically an easier case to remember (take out with sledgehammer, insert with U2, etc) and any additional ones will be more efficient, less move count, just better, etc. I will also discuss any obvious skip cases when applicable. 

I am currently working on a cheat sheet for this series and will post that when it is available that will include notes and the algs I used in each case for easy reference, but I am a few weeks out on that currently. 

The process I went through was to learn every single alg from the wiki for every case and try to review as many online tutorials as I could find. I tried to get to the point of being able to know the algs well enough to solve them within a few seconds and feel comfortable with them. I would then break each OLL case down into 2-3 of the "best" cases. Then I would rotate the cube in various ways and perform the same alg transposed to the new angle, to see if they would benefit from a different angle. It was a pile of work and I am sure something fell through the cracks. I would appreciate any feedback you can provide and if I missed a solution that can be taught intuitively, let me know and I will annotate and comment on the video accordingly.


Below is the link to the introduction video that discusses the goals of the series, what the series will cover, things to know before getting into the series etc. Feel free to comment with any suggestions or questions on the videos themselves, as I rarely check the responses directly on the forum. 

Thank you for your time and I hope this series helps someone out there!


----------



## stoic (Aug 31, 2016)

Caleb Miller said:


> The process I went through was to learn every single alg from the wiki for every case


Did I read that right???!!

Anyway, good work and I look forward to viewing this series.


----------



## Caleb Miller (Sep 2, 2016)

stoic said:


> Did I read that right???!!
> 
> Anyway, good work and I look forward to viewing this series.



Yeah, it was quite a bit of work. But if you think about it, its only 3-4 hours per case to learn the algs well enough to know if they are decent or not. I just wanted to make sure I was at least trying to be as informed as possible before making instructional videos. I am sure I had some stuff slip through the cracks, but for the most part I feel I achieved what I wanted to.

Thanks for the comment and really I am just glad it helped. Memorizing algs isn't the most fun thing to do, so if I can help someone else NOT have to, then so be it!

Happy Cubing!


----------



## Zerksies (Sep 10, 2017)

I've been cubing for 10 years and I just started up again after a good break, I have just started relearning OLL and this is the most informative series ever on OLL


----------

